# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Ust'-Ishim and Oase1 belong to Haplogroup NO* according to a Chinese team

## Alpenjager

Ancient Siberian and European remains, Ust'-Ishim and Oase1, belongs to haplogroup NO* according to a this new paper:

http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/01/18/101410

----------


## Megalophias

This was already determined by amateurs, then published in a proper paper by Poznik et al, "Punctuated bursts in human male demography".

So we don't need to rely on this highly dubious preprint for that information, thankfully.

----------


## Tomenable

By the way, Oase-1 is on GEDmatch:

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...l=1#post500790

----------


## Northener

> Ancient Siberian and European remains, Ust'-Ishim and Oase1, belongs to haplogroup NO* according to a this new paper:
> 
> http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/01/18/101410


Would be interesting to see if there are more people who match with Ust-Ushim (Gedmatch Ancient DNA).
My aDNA match is 6 cM.
How did it spread form Siberia to the North Sea?
The guess is that in the Iron Age (early middle ages) trough the Finno-Ugric (high in N) from the East Sea to the North Sea. The Frisians were (6/7/8 th century AD) well known (slave-)traders in the Balticum.
Beter guesses are welcome!

----------


## bicicleur

> Would be interesting to see if there are more people who match with Ust-Ushim (Gedmatch Ancient DNA).
> My aDNA match is 6 cM.
> How did it spread form Siberia to the North Sea?
> The guess is that in the Iron Age (early middle ages) trough the Finno-Ugric (high in N) from the East Sea to the North Sea. The Frisians were (6/7/8 th century AD) well known (slave-)traders in the Balticum.
> Beter guesses are welcome!


he's gone extinct
apart from being K, he has only 2 SNP's in common with NO

----------


## Northener

> he's gone extinct
> apart from being K, he has only 2 SNP's in common with NO


Ok....But what explains the connection?


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Northener

> he's gone extinct
> apart from being K, he has only 2 SNP's in common with NO


Connected with Indo European R1b: http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_K_mtDNA.shtml


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Sile

> he's gone extinct
> apart from being K, he has only 2 SNP's in common with NO


a year ago he was called ydna X .......above NO but X is now

Haplogroup K2e (K-M147) was previously known as "Haplogroup X" and "K2a" (but is a sibling subclade of the present K2a).

----------


## Northener

> he's gone extinct
> apart from being K, he has only 2 SNP's in common with NO





> a year ago he was called ydna X .......above NO but X is now
> 
> Haplogroup K2e (K-M147) was previously known as "Haplogroup X" and "K2a" (but is a sibling subclade of the present K2a).



Thank you both.....mmmm label...relabel.....

Than is this the right picture (would make sense in my 'case')? PS I guess not because this is MtDNA....there is/was a mtDNA K2a and a yDNA K2a....(to make it all simple ;)

----------


## Northener

I guess this is the right one for the Ust-Ishim Man:
https://www.yfull.com/tree/NO/

----------


## Sile

> Thank you both.....mmmm label...relabel.....
> 
> Than is this the right picture (would make sense in my 'case')? PS I guess not because this is MtDNA....there is/was a mtDNA K2a and a yDNA K2a....(to make it all simple ;)


I was *not* talking about K2a for mtdna

----------


## Northener

> I was *not* talking about K2a for mtdna


Ok But I guess the y full tree is the correct one? Or not....looks like accountancy hahahha


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Sile

> Ok But I guess the y full tree is the correct one? Or not....looks like accountancy hahahha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


check out

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paragroup

M Van Oven and the others are the only ones that make the new accepted world-wide ydna and mtdna haplogroup trees

Yfull just branch from this tree

----------

